# Lighting for 10 gallon



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

not sure you can get high light without spending more than $40. i'd say get a couple CFLs in dome-type fixtures, but i don't know if they come in high enough wattages to give you high light on a ten gallon.

oh, and if you wanted much higher light than a T-8 bulb on your ten gallon (low light) you'd definitely need CO2 and ferts. i find that i need both on my ten gallon, lit - same as yours - with a single T-8 bulb. what plant was it that you put in your ten gallon that died?


----------



## Z-Diggy (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't actually know what the name is. I got it/them from walmart. There was an assorted pack of plant bulbs. the "mother" plant shot up a stock to the top of the water and dropped like 3 "seeds". Once 2 of them shot out some roots and leaves I put them in the 10 gallon tank. They were about 1"-1.5" tall. So that may have been a factor to why they didn't survive. The first picture is the "baby" (from the "seed")and the second is the "mother" (from the bulb). I was wonder if you knew what it was because I have tried and can't find any of the plants that came in the pack. Also, what is more important: having the 2-5 watts/gallon, or the color temperature?

P.S. I am using the " " because I don't know anything better to call it.


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Z-Diggy said:


> I don't actually know what the name is. I got it/them from walmart. There was an assorted pack of plant bulbs. the "mother" plant shot up a stock to the top of the water and dropped like 3 "seeds". Once 2 of them shot out some roots and leaves I put them in the 10 gallon tank. They were about 1"-1.5" tall. So that may have been a factor to why they didn't survive. The first picture is the "baby" (from the "seed")and the second is the "mother" (from the bulb). I was wonder if you knew what it was because I have tried and can't find any of the plants that came in the pack. Also, what is more important: having the 2-5 watts/gallon, or the color temperature?
> 
> P.S. I am using the " " because I don't know anything better to call it.


Looks like Aponogeton natans


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

I would say two Cfl's in the dome feature is a good suggestion for the 10 gallon tank. Without CO2 tho this will probably end up being too much light for your tank to handle


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

When money is a big factor, go low light. I don't think of plants dying quickly from lack of light. I suspect there were other things involved in the plant dying. Being uprooted and moved is pretty tough sometimes. For light for a ten that is low tech, I would suggest a very simple light. How much cool does it need versus cheap? That will be your decision! What I might do is look for a lamp at a thrift shop, garage sale, etc. maybe. Anything to hold a bulb over the tank. Carpet plants and high light may be out for cheap but two twisty CFL bulbs in a lamp that hangs over the tank may grow a lot of things you like. Floor lamps with the swivel neck can be found cheap and there are adapters to hold two bulbs in a single socket. 
Let your imagination run and see where it gets you.


----------



## Z-Diggy (Jul 30, 2012)

I have 2 light fixtures to hold a T-8 for a 10 gallon tank. Should I just go with a single 15 watt bulb? Or should I try to fit them both on top? And if I do go with a CO2 system, are there any that you recommend?


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

one T-8 is really a fine bulb for a 10 gallon tank, my plants are flourishing with it! that puts you in low light, i swear. maybe even a little higher, i have to run DIY CO2 on my tank ;-;

i think your plant dying may have been from a lack of ferts... watts/gallon is useless, and plants can use many color spectrums... PAR is the most important measurement of light: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105774


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

As far as CO2 goes, you might just want to use DIY for a bit


----------



## Z-Diggy (Jul 30, 2012)

I've tried DIY, but I can seem to get it right. It either releases a lot of CO2 for like 2 days, or it releases like a tiny bit over a while. Does anyone have a good method?


----------



## 987456321 (Feb 28, 2012)

i hear jello works really well:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=166339
you may need to tweak it for your tank though, just like anything


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

I use 2 cups of sugar, fill up with warm-ish water, add 1/4 teaspoon yeast, and 1/4 teaspoon baking soda then shake with my hand over the cap. This always lasts me a month or so until I need to change it again


----------



## Z-Diggy (Jul 30, 2012)

Z-Diggy said:


> I have 2 light fixtures to hold a T-8 for a 10 gallon tank. Should I just go with a single 15 watt bulb? Or should I try to fit them both on top? And if I do go with a CO2 system, are there any that you recommend?


Back to this question, should I just use one 15 watt 5500°K bulb, or one 15 watt 5500°K bulb and one 15 watt 5000°K bulb?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A typical aquarium light hood with one T8 bulb will give you good low light, about as much as you can use without having to use CO2. So, I would only use one bulb, but I prefer 6500K bulbs because I think the tank looks better with them.


----------



## Z-Diggy (Jul 30, 2012)

What is the best "K" that plants like?


----------

